# I'm watching him deliberately get stuck:)



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

My newbie just went under his lawn chair and got stuck. So I go in and lift the chair and let him out. I reposition the chair to discourage him going under. And I watch the sneak go right back under. He is able to squiggle out by himself this time before I have to go in. Comes to the side and wriggles at me. Then goes right back under. Now he's looking at me from underneath.

Sneaky spirited little booger.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe position it so it's tipped over and then he can explore it without getting stuck?


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, i've got it now so it's tipped up and he can use it as a bridge He's a beautiful crowtail and I don't want him to snag his fins, or worse, get stuck and drown.

He really noses into every crevice, more so than my other bettas. I'm going to really have to 'de-crevice' his side of the tank.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds to me like he enjoys being a pain-in-the-but to you just for the attention


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

He definitely knows how to keep my attention LOL! In his puny petstore cup he zipped in circles faster than I've seen any betta do. So I had to have him.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Spunky lil things, aren't they! Ludendorff plain exhausted himself last night by burrowing under the heater to avoid capture. Honestly... That boy.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Awww! Love the name Lundendorff.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe he's secretly trying to suggest that he wants a new cave!


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL he's got 2 caves already One is a castle with lots of hidey spots. I think he's showing off for his female neighbor. Her armchair and his are near each other at the divider and they sit on the arm rests and flirt with each other.

But you're right, they can never have too many hiding spots


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a betta I nicknamed "Wiggles" because he loved squeezing into small spaces. To the point of danger to his life. He once vanished from my tank for a couple of days, I moved everything around, pulled out the plants, and he just wasn't in there! Fish don't just vanish from their tanks, so as I pulled out his cave in puzzlement I discovered he had somehow wiggled his way into the hollowness of the ornament and was INSIDE of it, trapped. When I put it back in, I buried the bottom of it in the gravel flat against the bottom. Again he vanished, but I found a spot he had dug out so he could get back in! I bought him a new cave ornament, with no hollow interior areas he could get stuck in. After that he began actually pulling the rocks out from under ornaments so he could squeeze under them...He was harder to find than ghost shrimp and he was bright blue!

I'd suggest getting him some small ornaments he can chill in, some fish just like small spaces!


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL thanks for the advice Lordsameth!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Pog hates caves, but he is a MASTER at hiding, i will exhaust EVERY place in the tank, frantic, and all of a sudden he appears out of nowhere like what sarah? why are you moving my stuff?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

haha! Bowser to! I was playing my DS and looked up at his tank, couldn't see him. I searched around (and he's only got a medium planted 2.5g) he slithers out of the statue all stealthy like and hasn't left since!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol but pog can get himself in positions where you CANNOT see him like behind the filter, but i will look there and no pog then out he pops from behind the filter, he makes my think of fang from the maximum ride series  if he stops moving long enigh he becomes invisible!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

My female Ruby, would digg her way under the divider to my males side D: he nipped her fins but she kept on going through. I had to put fishjng wire through the holes.
And my male Lazuli hidea in his broken jug away from the light making him unable to see lol.


----------

